
Malware botnet Emotet awakes and resumes its global spamming campaign - GiulioS
https://secalerts.co/article/malware-botnet-emotet-awakes-and-resumes-its-spamming-campaign/0596231e
======
userbinator
_To make the email look more genuine, a Microsoft logo was added._

I'm not sure the number of people who would fall for it with or without an
extra logo would be all that different...

~~~
wil421
The Indian scammers are calling people saying their computers told Microsoft
they need help and it works.

The only phishing email I ever clicked was one about my Office 365 email
getting lost. I was having email issues that week which made me click it
faster than usual. Chrome saved me and blocked the site.

~~~
pssflops
> The Indian scammers are calling people saying their computers told Microsoft
> they need help and it works.

My grandmother-in-law was trying to tell me something to this effect last
month; that her computer was "acting up" and someone called her "from
Microsoft" and she hung up because the sheer coincidence scared her away from
the PC.

------
thrax
For all I know, that article was a phishing attack. It literally served up
some fucked up looking Microsoft ad in the middle of the sentence talking
about fake ads. The internet is fucked. Burn it down and start over.

~~~
jeroenhd
The "fucked up looking Microsoft ad" is an example of the malware being sent
by the botnet according to the paragraph below it. It's a screenshot of a Word
macro virus, it won't do anyone any harm.

~~~
TheSpiceIsLife
It's definitely caused at least one person distress.

